# Typical daily diet for toddler/1 year old



## juliajaj (Sep 4, 2002)

Hi everyone. DD will be 1 on 8/9. Our goal is to have her off commercial baby food by that date (I make her food when possible - following the Super Baby Foods book as a guide). She's eating finger food & regular food (turkey, yogurt, cereal bars, Cheerios, diced apple, cheese, steamed carrots, bananas, strawberries, etc.).

For those of you who have children no longer eating babyfood, what is a typical day's menu for DD/DS (breakfast, lunch, dinner, snacks). I want to make sure I give her the correct portion size & # of servings out of each food group that she needs each day. Her 1 year check up is on 8/14, so I can ask the ped. then, but I thought I'd ask for your opinion too. Thanks.

Julie


----------



## Clarity (Nov 19, 2001)

I don't focus on portion size, or menu, really. I tried to offer a variety of whole foods, presented in small quantities (she tended to eat more and play with it less when only given 2-3 pieces at a time) and allow her to eat to hunger. I found the super baby food book quantities seemed awfully large...and the nutrition advice did not take extended breastfeeding into consideration. In fact dd never had much babyfood or puree. Even at 6 months she preferred soft finger foods...and by 1 yr we were doing 3 meals/day plus snacks in additon to very frequent bf. Children vary so much in size and appetite, plus the presence of bm or formula, that getting preset ideas of quantity I think can be a mistake.

teching how to eat to hunger, and introducing a wide variety of tastes and textures was the most important mission at that age for me.


----------



## sarahmae1 (Nov 11, 2002)

Hi. My ds has always been a good eater and was off of babyfood and on all table foods at about 10mos. He was also on whole milk after about 14mos. so that might be different for you if you are bfing, but here is what a typical day has been like for him since about that time.

AM- Wake up, aprox. 4-6oz. of whole milk or a smoothie from sippy cup
Then: Breakfast - usually toast or adult cereal some fruit of some kind and whole milk from cup.
mid-am - Snack: usually either fruit and whole milk, or crackers and diluted juice from sippy cup.
Lunch: He usually has a few tbls. Cut up veggies, and the same amt. of fruits, also usually some meat of some kind, and a piece of bread. Also, sometimes some yogurt or cheese also milk from sippy cup.
mid-afternoon - Snack: similar to am snack, except usually w/ water or diluted juice.
Dinner: whatever we are eating
Evening: Sometimes he wants a nighttime snack, sometimes not. If he has one it is usually some crackers, fruit, or yogurt, and milk, water, or a smoothie in his sippy cup.

Check out these links, as well as the one in my sig. for more info. about feeding your toddler.

http://www.cheerios.com/fff/samplemenuplan.asp
http://city.ottawa.on.ca/city_servic...to4_a_en.shtml
http://ctct.essortment.com/toddlersnutri_rzck.htm
http://www.lambtonhealth.on.ca/child/foodguide.asp
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/e...cle/002448.htm

hth!


----------



## Jish (Dec 12, 2001)

I'm going to slide this over to the toddler forum where the moms who are a few months ahead of you might be able to offer guidance.


----------

